# Buckland Rifle Range - Dartmoor



## Minter (Sep 4, 2008)

I took a detour late this afternoon & ended up on the Moors, when I suddenly noticed way in the distance quite a large brick-built lone structure. At first I thought it was a jail or something but then I decided it was worth investigating so headed off for a closer look. It's hard to describe it's location but it's not too far from Ashburton, on the way to Haytor.
It's gated off from the main B-road, so I trecked up the path/driveway to it. At first, from a distance I thought it was a WWII bunker as it's covered in grass/bush. I would say it's about the overall height of a 3-level house. I walked around the perimeter but there are no entrances, live or evidence of anything blocked up. Then I climbed on top of it - the views are quite amazing as I could see Teignmouth which I've sinced worked out is about 10 miles away.

I've come away with the view that it's not actually a building but insted was built with 3 walls to dump granite or whatever extracted from below.

I didn't have my camera so no pics I'm afraid, however I will make an effort to go back soon to get some.

It's nothing particuarly special, but I just wondered if anyone has come across it on here?

(I should note, that there is nothing secret about this location, it's on public land & anyone is free to roam!)


----------



## graybags (Sep 4, 2008)

*Mmm*

Could you give us a more specific location ? ie a flashearth link ?
G


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 4, 2008)

my dartmoor os is as the ready!


----------



## Minter (Sep 4, 2008)

How do I find the link on flash earth?

I've found the location, just not sure where to find the link.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 5, 2008)

click "link to this location" i think!


----------



## Engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

*Dartmoor Structure.*

Anywhere near this.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.583333&lon=-3.746195&z=17.7&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Minter (Sep 5, 2008)

Got it now. I clicked on that before but didn't realise it changed the URL.

Here you go....

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.550493&lon=-3.765173&z=17.5&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Minter (Sep 5, 2008)

Engineer said:


> Anywhere near this.
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.583333&lon=-3.746195&z=17.7&r=0&src=msl



Close, but no not it. See my link above.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 5, 2008)

Minter said:


> Got it now. I clicked on that before but didn't realise it changed the URL.
> 
> Here you go....
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.550493&lon=-3.765173&z=17.5&r=0&src=msl



A bit lower down looks like somethings under the ground, a bunker maybe...


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 5, 2008)

straight foward..... its a disused rifle range...


----------



## Engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

*Dartmoor Structure.*



Minter said:


> Got it now. I clicked on that before but didn't realise it changed the URL.
> 
> Here you go....
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.550493&lon=-3.765173&z=17.5&r=0&src=msl




Ahh, looked at that when searching, first thought underground tanks, also though the wall at the top casting a shadow looked a bit rifle rangeish?

Too slow typeing I think.


----------



## Minter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, rifle range! Opposite inline with it is like a dug out section with metal framing & evidence of pullys etc leading down to a small building.

A bit futher down the path I think is an underground bunker, but it's not very big. I decided to go back again with the camera to check it out properly.

If anyone wants to join me let me know.


----------



## Minter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking at it again on flash, if it was a rifle range, then what stupid idiot put the path way in the line of fire!!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 5, 2008)

good spot, theres loads of things like this ont' moor


----------



## Engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

*Dartmoor Structure.*

I wonder if the path is protected by the 200 yard firing bank when firing from the 300-600 yards positions?

Perhaps they regulate the path in operational conditions.


----------



## Minter (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going back today with camera so if any one would like to join me feel free, send over a PM. Will prob' go looking for other things aswell.

@ Engineer - Thanks for the PM


----------



## Minter (Sep 7, 2008)

Well on Saturday lunchtime I headed off t'Moors with camera & associated cubbins to take a few snaps of this place, but it just had to p1ss down didn't it?! Anyway, took a few shots but couldn't spend any real time there due to the rain...

This is where all the bullets would of ended up
From afar....











---------------------






















If I'm correct the photos below show the system where by the targets would pop up from, reeled down then another target reeled back up & so forth....


----------



## Engineer (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dartmoor Structure.*

Fine place, Fine pics.


----------



## thecollector (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheers for the effort, interesting photos..


----------



## batroy (Sep 8, 2008)

Now those buttresses are extremely cool! All the ranges hereabouts are either just boring old RAF brick or earth and railway sleepers.

I like this pic.


----------



## freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics. Its good to see it and I know what you meant when you were confused as to what it was! Its definately a strange structure! Nice one!


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow excellent photos there, what a great structure.

Next thing, get the metal detector out and find some bullets and cartriges


----------



## randomnut (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracking shots there!


----------



## thecollector (Sep 9, 2008)

MOD had money to burn, enough bricks to build a small housing estate........


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2008)

thecollector said:


> MOD had money to burn, enough bricks to build a small housing estate........



Given that it was built during WW2 I would hardly say they had money to burn it was all borrowed from the USA. Bricks were used because concrete aggregates were prioritised for hardened defences and even then there wasn't enough. Brick clay on the other hand was relatively abundant, even then the bricks were generally made with holes in to use less clay.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2008)

Incidentally this is Buckland Rifle Range and although still owned by the MoD it is free to roam.


----------

